# include_path rechte



## Andre (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Ich wollte den laufenden oscommerce shop auf den Server Kopieren nun kommt

```
[B]Warning[/B]: require(includes/configure.php) [[URL="http://www.schwimmtauchshop.ch/swimshop/catalog/function.require"][COLOR=#800080]function.require[/COLOR][/URL]]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [B]/var/www/web1/web/shop/catalog/includes/application_top.php[/B] on line [B]31[/B]
 
[B]Fatal error[/B]: require() [[URL="http://www.schwimmtauchshop.ch/swimshop/catalog/function.require"][COLOR=#800080]function.require[/COLOR][/URL]]: Failed opening required 'includes/configure.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in [B]/var/www/web1/web/shop/catalog/includes/application_top.php[/B] on line [B]31[/B]
```
ich habe ein systemcheck durchgeführt

```
[LIST=1]
[*]Lese den include_path aus... .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
[*]Pruefe auf "." im include_path...[COLOR=green]Vorhanden[/COLOR]
[*]Lese open_basedir aus... [COLOR=green]open_basedir ist nicht gesetzt[/COLOR]
[*]Suche nach PEAR.php im include_path... [COLOR=green]/usr/share/php/PEAR.php[/COLOR]
[*]Binde PEAR.php ein...[COLOR=green]OK[/COLOR]
[*]Pruefe auf vorhande Registry... [COLOR=orange]default[/COLOR]
[*]Lese die installierten Pakete aus..[COLOR=green]OK[/COLOR][LIST]
[*]Archive_Tar-1.3.2
[*]Console_Getopt-1.2
[*]PEAR-1.4.11[/LIST]
[*][B]PEAR scheint korrekt installiert zu sein[/B][/LIST]
```
auch die phpinfo weisst auf den include_path .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear hin; habe ich hier die falsche Berechtigung, oder weiss hier jemand rat!

Server: Ubuntu 7.04 & ISPConfig 2.2.23


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2008)

Ist Safemode an oder aus?


----------



## Andre (16. Mai 2008)

Ja Hallo Till

Hast recht liegt sicher am Safemod dieser ist aus habe aber ein anderes contrib geladen das Safemod umgeht ich werde gleich mal das ganze wieder rückgängig machen und safemod aktivieren.


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2008)

Safemode off ist ok. Normalerweise hat man solche Probleme durch aktivierten Safemode.


----------

